# Heading to Lima for the Bluegrass



## kwoodyh (Jul 2, 2017)

Decided to head North to pick up the Huffman Bluegrass purchased on the CABE, Greenwood Arkansas to Lima Ohio 12hrs. 40 min! Stay tuned!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 2, 2017)

Damn dude, I've got some bikes around I wish I could arrange for you to pick up! We need a caber courier network! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm in! You buy I'll fly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 2, 2017)

We were all set to start the road trip to Ohio tonight but the wife was caught up in a tornado at the ranch near Salisaw Oklahoma, she is fine but she is native California girl so earthquakes are familiar, tornadoes are not! I'm from Kansas originally so I'm not afraid of the big wind but I do respect it. We will hopefully be able to get out of here early tomorrow morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 3, 2017)

Now that's what I call wanting a bike! Kudos to you for going after what you want no matter what it is! Hope all is well with the tornado aftermath, and safe travels!! Not sure if you are picking up the bike and heading back, but if you are staying around for a day or two, you and your wife, and Buck are more than welcome to stop by tonight for fireworks in Carey Ohio, 35 minutes north of Lima, the absolute best backyard display that rivals many of the small town fireworks in this area! Also more than welcome to stop by my place in Arcadia, about the same distance to see my old junk and maybe have a cold beer! PM if interested! Joe


----------



## partsguy (Jul 3, 2017)

Don't forget to stop by Carillon Park and the Bicycle Museum of America!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 4, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Now that's what I call wanting a bike! Kudos to you for going after what you want no matter what it is! Hope all is well with the tornado aftermath, and safe travels!! Not sure if you are picking up the bike and heading back, but if you are staying around for a day or two, you and your wife, and Buck are more than welcome to stop by tonight for fireworks in Carey Ohio, 35 minutes north of Lima, the absolute best backyard display that rivals many of the small town fireworks in this area! Also more than welcome to stop by my place in Arcadia, about the same distance to see my old junk and maybe have a cold beer! PM if interested! Joe




All is well we only made it to Indy for the first night and thanks for the invite, day two (4July) we linked up with Buck and loaded up the Bluegrass to go with the ladies lightweight Raleigh we found at a junk shop north of Springfield Missouri!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 4, 2017)

On the way home we stopped at Exit 76 Antiques and found all kinds of goodies including this barely used Schwinn exercise bike!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 4, 2017)

St. Louis for the night big plans to stop at Lamberts in Republic Missouri to catch some "throwed rolls"!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 4, 2017)

Awesome road trip just doing what you love to do!! Safe travels, and may you find more treasures out there!! Joe


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 5, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Decided to head North to pick up the Huffman Bluegrass purchased on the CABE, Greenwood Arkansas to Lima Ohio 12hrs. 40 min! Stay tuned!
> 
> View attachment 490167




If you stop by all the Ohio CABE members places, no doubt you'll have fun and go broke getting their stuff too


----------



## partsguy (Jul 5, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> If you stop by all the Ohio CABE members places, no doubt you'll have fun and go broke getting their stuff too




Not all, I had some free fenders, but they weren't needed lol

I am glad you enjoyed your visit, @kwoodyh !


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 5, 2017)

Two more from the trip to Ohio Schwinn American and unidentifiable lightweight 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 5, 2017)

The truck and rack are maxed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (Jul 5, 2017)

That "unidentifiable lightweight" looks interesting. German? Austrian?


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 6, 2017)

I'll have to get a closer look at the unidentifiable I picked it up mainly because of the rear hub, it has "Schwinn Approved" stamped on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 6, 2017)

Two things I learned from the Bluegrass road trip 1. CABEr's are a great group of people and 2. How to properly pronounce Lime uh, not the phonetic way they drummed in my noggin during Army training!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

